# Hello from Jax, FL



## colonel angus (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve been lurking around, and this is a cool place to hang out. So I decided to make an account. My name is Andy, from Jacksonville. My boat is a 2004 Ranger 169 Ghost.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

colonel angus said:


> I’ve been lurking around, and this is a cool place to hang out. So I decided to make an account. My name is Andy, from Jacksonville. My boat is a 2004 Ranger 169 Ghost.


Welcome.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Nice. We get out most weekend and some afternoons!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Better to be a member than a lurker.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Welcome to MS!


----------

